# Notice of forum downtime (6/18)



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

Greetings! 

A note to our lovely forum members & visitors - The forum will experience a short period of downtime while forum software is upgraded and a few new bits and pieces are added. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will give you exact day and aprox time a little closer to the actual day that this process will take place. This announcement is serving as a general "heads up" that at some point, most likely early next week, there will be a period of time where you will be unable to access the forum. 

This downtime will ONLY effect the forum and not other sections of the site, such as the color stories.

When the forum returns online, I would hope that you will be pleased with the improvements made. I've been waiting for this time to come for some months now, and I am totally thrilled at what is in store. I strive to make your experience here as pleasant and enjoyable as possible, which is no small effort anymore as the site grows. You will _always_ have this commitment from me.

Please consider becoming a Premium Member here on Specktra. It makes a world of difference by contributing directly to site improvements, and helps pay monthly hosting fees of around ~$300. More information on subscriptions here.

Update - THE FORUM MAY BE CLOSED FOR A SHORT TIME TODAY (6/18 ) for maintenance & upgrading. 

I can't give an exact time frame the forum will be closed but you can expect a minimum of ~2 hours. Please accept my apologies in advance for any inconvenience this may cause. 

If you have any current transactions on the forum please backup your swap/sell information offline. 

Warm Regards, 
-Janice


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Notice of forum downtime*

i can't wait!


----------



## Mien (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Notice of forum downtime*

Excited to see what's next!


----------



## Willa (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Notice of forum downtime*

Can't wait to see


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Notice of forum downtime*

I'm so excited for this!!!


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Notice of forum downtime*

The forum will be closed beginning @ 3 AM EST Friday morning (6/15) for maintenance & upgrading. 

I can't give an exact time frame the forum will be closed but you can expect a minimum of ~2 hours. Please accept my apologies in advance for any inconvenience this may cause. 

*If you have any current transactions on the forum please backup your swap/sell information offline. *


----------



## Janice (Jun 18, 2007)

There may be a period of downtime today (6/18 ) for maintnance and upgrades. Please backup all time sensitive information, and all information related to your current transactions on the forum.


----------

